# Information stored inside a JPEG?



## malic (Jan 8, 2006)

Does anyone know if a JPEG file (from a nikon D50) stores the settings and embeds it into the photo? I ask because I noticed that deviantart shows the following for my photo here:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/27401195/

*Picture:* 
Make: NIKON CORPORATION
Model: NIKON D50
Shutter Speed: 10/4000 second
F Number: F/11.0
Focal Length: 35 mm
Date Picture Taken: Jan 7, 2006, 5:05:42 AM
 Odd... because that is 100% correct, but I didn't fill out any kind of information on it. So, how does one go about finding that information on a JPEG?


----------



## kfoster (Jan 8, 2006)

The information is stored under the photos properties. I just saved your photo to my computer. Then opened the file. Right clicked on it. Opened the properites and there is all the information. Or if you open it with one of Nikons software packages like Nikon View, Capture, Picture Project all the information will be displayed.

K


----------



## Dave_D (Jan 8, 2006)

Yup! It's called EXIF data. The details of exactly how and why or why not on others I am still in the process of wraping my mind around. I know there is a little utility for internet browsers for reading EXIF data of images on the net. It can be useful when you see an image and think to yourself, "I wonder what...".


----------



## Dave_D (Jan 8, 2006)

Got a little more curious and found this after some searching around. Now I can view all of the exif data from most of the digi images posted on the net just by right clicking on it in my browser.
http://www.opanda.com/en/


----------



## Nitro Boy (Jan 18, 2006)

there is also a bit of software called 'exif pro' which offers a library-type interface for viewing and rating your photos. It lets you look through the exif data and whatnot, and is free. Worth a look.

http://www.exifpro.com/


----------

